
Is This the Most Virus-Proof Job in the World? - pr0zac
https://www.nytimes.com/article/coronavirus-video-game-streaming.html
======
DeathArrow
>Pro video game streamers I thought a job means being payed for creating some
value to someone. Apparently I was wrong.

